
Alice for the iPad - barredo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gew68Qj5kxw
======
barredo
Video would be better if we could really watch what's going on instead some
sort of Michael Bay short film with movement and zoom and movement and zoom
and movement and spins and zoom!

------
watmough
Damn! Is this one of those moments (like Safari on the iPhone) when you
realize what a particular form-factor is for?

In this case, living books...

------
ZeroGravitas
Maybe it's just a really bad promo video, but this looks terrible. All the
bits that look good are just the public domain tennielle drawings.

------
initself
I thought this was going to be about the Alice online store:

<http://alice.com/>

